# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  تست های کنکور به تفکیک فصل

## monamim

رفقا سلام
من خیلی گشتم دنبال سایتی که تست های کنکورهای اخیر شیمی و فیزیک رو به تفکیک فصل گذاشته باشه
کسی هست مرا یاری کند؟

----------


## Hacker

*کانال اقای کنکور فک کنم هردو رو گذاشته*

----------


## indomitable

> رفقا سلام
> من خیلی گشتم دنبال سایتی که تست های کنکورهای اخیر شیمی و فیزیک رو به تفکیک فصل گذاشته باشه
> کسی هست مرا یاری کند؟


سلام کانال آقای کنکور هم فصل به فصل گذاشته  هم کنکورای سال ۹۲ تا ۹۹ رو

----------

